# Vegas 2011 or Bust



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hello all...

Wondering all the proper steps to shoot vegas in 2011.

Do I need to be a member of the NFAA ?

How soon do I need to pay my entry fee ?

Any other useful information will be appreciated !!!

Thank you...


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

Why wait 'til 2011? There is still time to register for 2010, just have to pay the additional late fee. No you dont have to be a member of the NFAA either. Come on and join in on the fun


----------



## Stuka1166 (Oct 19, 2006)

$$$ is an issue right now...Just bought a Carbon Matrix and rigged it out.

So next year is my goal...


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

All you need is a bow and money to shoot vegas


----------



## lane preston (Mar 31, 2005)

*vegas*

i was under the impression that you had to be a member of the nfaa or naa to be able to accept a award. so you would shoot as a guest without a membership. am i on the right track?


----------



## flntknp17 (Mar 12, 2004)

I have not heard that. I know there are folks from overseas that win in different classes often and I would guess they are not NFAA/NAA members. 

Matt


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Not true Lane. There is no membership requirement for the Vegas Shoot.

>>----->


----------

